# new theory of mine



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

I once had a sledging accident where i jumped off a mound and landed right on my cocyx, it hurt for ages. the pubococcygeus is attatched to the cocyx and is responsible for keeping the pelvic organs up. the bladder and the prostate (for men) are in front of the rectum, so if my cocyx where damaged and loose, if i were to sit down, the cocyx would move forward, the PC muscle would relax, and all the organs would shift back a little bit. the anus is at a fixed position so the bladder and prostate would squish into the rectum causing it to bend or give the impression of a prolapse.

The above would explain why i get a smell when i sit down, and why my cocyx would hurt after a few hours of sitting, and why if i sit down with an urgency to urinate, the urgency will go away, and why i went through a stage of having a retracting right testicle (the vas deferens goes behind the bladder). the wet anus could happen as the pelvic organs are moving around when you walk, causing friction and irritation.

it wouldnt explain a few other things that happen to me though, like why probiotic helps about 95%. just thought id share.

edit: oooh...

http://www.coccyx.org/investig/dynamic.htm

"*Acute pain while moving from sitting to standing.* This symptom is particularly interesting, as Dr Maigne found that all of the patients he tested who had this particular symptom had a coccyx that partially dislocated or moved abnormally when the patient sat down. This was reported in the medical paper, Treatment strategies for coccydynia. The reason for the pain is thought to be that there are various muscles you use for rising which are also attached to the coccyx. When you go to rise, the muscles pull on the coccyx, pulling it out of position if the joint is damaged. Note - Sally Cowell wrote: To avoid this pain, try sitting leaning forward a bit and hollow your back a lot. This got rid of pain going from sitting to standing for me."

i get that, not when im sitting but when i try and stand up. its worst when im sitting on a bar stool, and i had improvement in another symptom when i started correcting my posture (the other symptom was tensing my puborectalis and it twisting my penis instead of raising it). maybe my coccyx is dislocated.


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

I get a sharp pain when i touch mine. I know i hurt it pretty bad from falling down while skiiing. How would it tie into making me gassy and have fbo though? idk..


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

because your pubococcygeus is attached to it, when you sit the tailbone bends too much causing the pubococcygeus to relax too much, causing some kind of prolapse of internal organs. the rectum comes through the anal canal a little bit causing it to be open all the time. atmosphere creeps into your colon and changes the flora.

something like that.


----------

